# Ignoring someone



## Diana7

I can't seem to work out how to ignore a member here. 
Can you help please.


----------



## Andy1001

Diana7 said:


> I can't seem to work out how to ignore a member here.
> Can you help please.


Click on a member’s name. When their profile comes up you will see three dots in the right hand corner. Click on this and it will give you the option to ignore.


----------



## Diana7

Andy1001 said:


> Click on a member’s name. When their profile comes up you will see three dots in the right hand corner. Click on this and it will give you the option to ignore.


Thank you. Have been years and never done it before.


----------



## rockon

Diana7 said:


> I can't seem to work out how to ignore a member here.
> Can you help please.


Have I offended You?
😁


----------



## Diana7

N


rockon said:


> Have I offended You?
> 😁


 No lol. I am very hard to offend but sometimes enough is enough.


----------



## rockon

Yea, have only 2 members on ignore. For some reason they sent some nasty PM's (actually disgusting) when they didn't like some posts or something. 😞


----------



## Sfort

I put people on ignore when they can't be bothered to use proper punctuation or even if they write "n" instead of "and". It's hard to watch the language deteriorate before my very eyes when I can avoid it.


----------



## Andy1001

I only put one person on ignore ever and the guy was really popular. He fell out with someone who is wealthy on the political forum and then started talking crap about me because I was friends with the other guy. I was told by another poster that I needed to act after he got brave because I wasn’t replying. I messaged him privately to ask him wtf was his problem and he accused me of being a troll. 
I told him if he made a contribution to a veterans charity in his home city I would contribute ten times what he did.
He literally disappeared after thousands of posts, he wasn’t banned he just vanished.


----------



## CharlieParker

Andy1001 said:


> He literally disappeared after thousands of posts, he wasn’t banned he just vanished.


Disappeared, as in stopped posting or the TAM no longer exists?


----------



## Andy1001

CharlieParker said:


> Disappeared, as in stopped posting or the TAM no longer exists?


I’m taking the fifth. 🤫🤫
No I don’t mean he physically disappeared but he stopped posting overnight. The funny thing is we used to be friends and had exchanged a few pm’s. He fell out with an older poster and for some reason known only to himself he started tagging me on his abusive posts. I blocked him but another friend (who has since been permanently banned) told me I needed to react. He then accused me of being a troll and being broke. I named a veterans charity in his home city and told him to make a four figure donation and I would match it tenfold and if I didn’t he could post our exchange on the forum. 
He has never posted again.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Oh the irony 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

rockon said:


> Yea, have only 2 members on ignore. For some reason they sent some nasty PM's (actually disgusting) when they didn't like some posts or something. 😞


Not nice.


----------



## Blondilocks

I have never put anyone on ignore. I like to keep an eye on things. Plus, it pisses them off when they know you can read but still ignore them. Plus plus, they wind up looking like a fool.


----------



## Diana7

Blondilocks said:


> I have never put anyone on ignore. I like to keep an eye on things. Plus, it pisses them off when they know you can read but still ignore them. Plus plus, they wind up looking like a fool.


It's not something I did lightly. Doubt I will do it again either.


----------



## rockon

Blondilocks said:


> I have never put anyone on ignore. I like to keep an eye on things. Plus, it pisses them off when they know you can read but still ignore them. Plus plus, they wind up looking like a fool.


That's why I only have 2. One has to go beyond over the line for me to ignore them.

One is a banned member EVERYONE would recognize.

👁


----------



## Enigma32

I used to not really ignore anyone but I have since found that doing so greatly improves the atmosphere here. Some people just don't have anything to say that is worth hearing, IMO. As I say that, there are probably a couple people who feel that way about me.


----------



## Mr.Married

Blondilocks said:


> I have never put anyone on ignore. I like to keep an eye on things. Plus, it pisses them off when they know you can read but still ignore them. Plus plus, they wind up looking like a fool.


Well now I understand why your not responding 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mr.Married

Diana7 said:


> I can't seem to work out how to ignore a member here.
> Can you help please.


I think I know what your referring too and yes it’s getting a little crazy. Heck you have a pretty thick skin as it is 👍


----------



## Diana7

Mr.Married said:


> I think I know what your referring too and yes it’s getting a little crazy. Heck you have a pretty thick skin as it is 👍


Yep, I suddenly realized that despite my very thick skin we do have the ignore feature for a reason so let's make use of it. I have no problems with disagreeing, it's rudeness and personal attacks that I can't abide. Sometimes you just have to avoid things/people in life.


----------



## joannacroc

One of the many options I wish I had in real life hehe


----------



## hamadryad

Sorry.. 🙁


----------



## Andy1001

Can you tell if someone has you on ignore.........cause I’m getting kinda paranoid here......🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Diana7

B


joannacroc said:


> One of the many options I wish I had in real life hehe


Absolutely!


----------



## SunCMars

We should be ignored; we have filter issues....

Too many voices for one set of obliging hands to pause, to parse, to manage.

Huh?

What?
.............................................................................

Happy 4th of July....

To those in the USA, maybe Canada, and to those who care about these patriotic things in their own plot of land.

In this fast--decaying world, caring is imperative.

That canary in that gold mine of ours....he fell off his perch, and he is gasping for fresh air, begging for a cleaner life.

The canary is captive, he is a living tool, an indicator of a healthy environment.
Many beautiful singers as he, will fall and die, before someone takes notice.

Freedom is not free, it comes with a price and a duty to preserve it against open and hidden enemies.

Beware, the *red demons* are afoot. 

Evil never sleeps.


_King Brian-_


----------



## Diana7

Andy1001 said:


> Can you tell if someone has you on ignore.........cause I’m getting kinda paranoid here......🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺


Not sure. Don't think so.


----------



## Tasorundo

Diana7 said:


> Not sure. Don't think so.


No, you cannot tell really. Other than they will no longer interact with you and they cannot see any thread you start.

I am ignored by a few people, se la vie


----------



## Diana7

hamadryad said:


> Sorry.. 🙁


It's not you.....yet😂


----------



## Diana7

Tasorundo said:


> No, you cannot tell really. Other than they will no longer interact with you and they cannot see any thread you start.
> 
> I am ignored by a few people, se la vie


How do you know?


----------



## Tasorundo

Diana7 said:


> How do you know?


I suppose they could not really be ignoring me, but most of them told me. They often make jokes about it when they see other people reference my name.


----------



## Diana7

Tasorundo said:


> I suppose they could not really be ignoring me, but most of them told me. They often make jokes about it when they see other people reference my name.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Blondilocks

Andy1001 said:


> Can you tell if someone has you on ignore.........cause I’m getting kinda paranoid here......🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺


Not that I know of. It would be helpful if they would notify you when you're put on ignore like they notify you when someone starts following you. That would be a powder keg, though. Usually, people will make a big todo about putting a person on ignore just to get a rise.😂 

BTW, Andy, when will you be able to return to the States? Happy 4th.


----------



## Diana7

Blondilocks said:


> Not that I know of. It would be helpful if they would notify you when you're put on ignore like they notify you when someone starts following you. That would be a powder keg, though. Usually, people will make a big todo about putting a person on ignore just to get a rise.😂
> 
> BTW, Andy, when will you be able to return to the States? Happy 4th.


That's why it's best not to name anyone.


----------



## Andy1001

Blondilocks said:


> Not that I know of. It would be helpful if they would notify you when you're put on ignore like they notify you when someone starts following you. That would be a powder keg, though. Usually, people will make a big todo about putting a person on ignore just to get a rise.😂
> 
> BTW, Andy, when will you be able to return to the States? Happy 4th.


I wouldn’t want to travel back until we’ve all been vaccinated. 
I have to go back to the UK for a month or so, they’ve been paying me since February last year to sit on my ass so I suppose I owe them something. 
It’s funny this was the first outside contract I took in years and it was originally supposed to be for three months. It’s been over two years now and other than a few hours on the phone I haven’t really done anything. 
Still, I’m worth it.😁


----------



## ccpowerslave

I think ignore has increased my enjoyment a lot. If someone really agitates you, “poof” they’re gone.


----------



## Enigma32

joannacroc said:


> One of the many options I wish I had in real life hehe


Just do what I do and pretend not to see people when you're out in public. I'm pretty good at looking past someone like they aren't there. It helps me avoid unwanted conversations from acquaintances when out and about.


----------



## notmyjamie

Andy1001 said:


> Click on a member’s name. When their profile comes up you will see three dots in the right hand corner. Click on this and it will give you the option to ignore.


Am I the only one who thought “wouldn’t be ironic if Andy was the person she wanted to Ignore?”


----------



## ccpowerslave

notmyjamie said:


> Am I the only one who thought “wouldn’t be ironic if Andy was the person she wanted to Ignore?”


It’s like rain... on your wedding day!


----------



## Mr.Married

ccpowerslave said:


> It’s like rain... on your wedding day!


Or the free ride but you already paid 👍


----------



## joannacroc

Enigma32 said:


> Just do what I do and pretend not to see people when you're out in public. I'm pretty good at looking past someone like they aren't there. It helps me avoid unwanted conversations from acquaintances when out and about.


I am genuinely short-sighted so I do tend not to see folks far-off unless I have my glasses on, like when I'm driving for example. So that's actually very believable - I just didn't see you!!


----------



## Diana7

notmyjamie said:


> Am I the only one who thought “wouldn’t be ironic if Andy was the person she wanted to Ignore?”


LoL, no it wasn't ☺


----------



## khalifa pranee

Diana7 said:


> I can't seem to work out how to ignore a member here.
> Can you help please.


I think you should move on


----------



## CatholicDad

Were my arguments for the Catholic Church too mean? I hope not... if no response... I’ll have my answer. 😂 

I’m sorry if so. You’re one of my favorite posters and we agree on so much... but of course I know I’m hard to take sometimes.


----------



## Diana7

CatholicDad said:


> Were my arguments for the Catholic Church too mean? I hope not... if no response... I’ll have my answer. 😂
> 
> I’m sorry if so. You’re one of my favorite posters and we agree on so much... but of course I know I’m hard to take sometimes.


No that doesn't bother me. I like a good discussion even if we disagree. It's rudeness and personal attacks that I can't stand.


----------



## blahfridge

I tried to ignore a poster who has limits on who may view their full profile. Which means the usual way to put them on ignore is not available. Is there a work around?


----------



## bobert

blahfridge said:


> I tried to ignore a poster who has limits on who may view their full profile. Which means the usual way to put them on ignore is not available. Is there a work around?


Hover over their name or tap on their name, then click/tap on the three dots.


----------



## blahfridge

bobert said:


> Hover over their name or tap on their name, then click/tap on the three dots.
> View attachment 81823


Thanks, I've used that option for a few posters, I know how that works. But it doesn't work if they limit who can see their profile, there is no information on them, no 3 dots. Hence, the question.


----------



## bobert

blahfridge said:


> Thanks, I've used that option for a few posters, I know how that works. But it doesn't work if they limit who can see their profile, there is no information on them, no 3 dots. Hence, the question.


Are you sure? I just tried it on Dictum Veritas, whose profile I cannot see, and would be able to block him if I wanted to.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Diana7 said:


> Yep, I suddenly realized that despite my very thick skin we do have the ignore feature for a reason so let's make use of it. I have no problems with disagreeing, it's rudeness and personal attacks that I can't abide. Sometimes you just have to avoid things/people in life.


I am a big proponent of the ignore feature but I only wish that it was instead a blocking feature where they couldn't see what I wrote either. If someone is making the atmosphere unpleasant or crowding for more of my attention in a negative way, you know, I'm not on here to have a bad time or to indulge someone who wants to run off at the mouth. I'm on here to relax and have a good time. I have found the ignore feature very freeing.


----------



## blahfridge

bobert said:


> Are you sure? I just tried it on Dictum Veritas, whose profile I cannot see, and would be able to block him if I wanted to.


Ahh, now I see, I was clicking on the profile first. When I tried hovering instead over the avatar, voilà, it worked!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## blahfridge

DownByTheRiver said:


> I am a big proponent of the ignore feature but I only wish that it was instead a blocking feature where they couldn't see what I wrote either. If someone is making the atmosphere unpleasant or crowding for more of my attention in a negative way, you know, I'm not on here to have a bad time or to indulge someone who wants to run off at the mouth. I'm on here to relax and have a good time. I have found the ignore feature very freeing.


I only wish there was a way to block an entire thread. Marking as read works but only until someone posts again. The only alternative is to put the OP on ignore for a thread that others may have made very unpleasant.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

There's a lot of threads I never go on that just sort of become invisible to me..


----------



## jonty30

Diana7 said:


> N
> 
> No lol. I am very hard to offend but sometimes enough is enough.


I'm trying not to offend anybody for the record
I'm actually very nice.


----------



## SunCMars

Blondilocks said:


> I have never put anyone on ignore. I like to keep an eye on things. Plus, it pisses them off when they know you can read but still ignore them. Plus plus, they wind up looking like a fool.


One would think..

A fool is a fool if you paint him, thus.
But, fools are blind to their own hue and folly.

True fools cannot see the image the public readily ass-ertains.
A fool is that skunk who cannot smell his own scent, his logical failing, yes, that descent.



_The Typist-_ from his notes. 
Yes, our fool, he.


----------



## jonty30

Diana7 said:


> No that doesn't bother me. I like a good discussion even if we disagree. It's rudeness and personal attacks that I can't stand.


I'm sorry for accusing you of being French, because you didn't like baked beans and mushy peas every single meal.


----------



## Administrator

blahfridge said:


> I only wish there was a way to block an entire thread. Marking as read works but only until someone posts again. The only alternative is to put the OP on ignore for a thread that others may have made very unpleasant.


This option may be coming down the line. For now, we are focused on more critical development and improvement of existing features.

Daniel


----------



## SpinyNorman

DownByTheRiver said:


> I am a big proponent of the ignore feature but I only wish that it was instead a blocking feature where they couldn't see what I wrote either.


Considering people who've never even registered can see what you wrote, this seems impractical.


----------

